
Why Russia is openly violating sanctions against North Korea - Eurongreyjoy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2018/04/20/why-is-russia-openly-flouting-international-sanctions-against-north-korea/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.01f9770192e9
======
Eurongreyjoy
>Second, Russian President Vladimir Putin wants the political benefits of
resisting U.S.-led sanctions policies toward North Korea.

I think this is one of the key reasons behind Russia's actions. It's not that
they want to enable a dictator pursuing nuclear capabilities, but rather the
political capital gained by opposing all international sanctions or policy
brought to other, if it comes from the USA.

